# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Xe tải Huyndai HD88 5,5 t chất lượng, giá KM

## xedapdien956

*Xe tải Huyndai HD88* đẹp, chất lượng, giá KM.  Hotline: Mr.Thắng 090 296 5555


*[replacer_a]* 
*Xe tải Huyndai HD88*

*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT*



*Trọng lượng*



Trọng lượng toàn bộ (kg)

8800



Tải trọng (kg)

5100



Trọng lượng bản thân

2390



Số chỗ ngồi (người)

3



Dung tích thùng nhiên liệu (lít)

100



*Kích thước/Dimention*



Vết bánh xe (Trước/Sau) (mm)

1665/1495



Kích thước tổng thể (D x R x C) (mm)

6010x 2000 x 2240



Chiều dài cơ sở (mm)

3375



Khoảng sáng gầm xe (mm)

200



*Động cơ - Truyền động*



Kiểu động cơ

D4DB-d



Loại

4 kỳ, 4 xi lanh thẳng hàng, phun nhiên liệu trực tiếp



Dung tích xi lanh (cc)

3907



Công suất lớn nhất (rpm)

120/2900



Momem xoắn lớn nhất

294/2000



Kiểu hộp số

M3S5, cơ khí, 5 số tiến + 1 số lùi

----------

